# Anyone ever tried to smoke a Butternut Squash



## flash

Love this stuff, but never tried in a smoker. Figure to add some butter and some spices, but want about time til done?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Flash, I have smoked all kinds of squash. I cut them in half scoop out the guts, add butter and whatever spices we want. We prefer savory over sweet, so usually some SPOG, paprika, chipotle or other ground chile to kick the heat up. We have also used Savory Spice Shops different BBQ rubs. Apple and peach wood work well. I run the smoker around 265°-285°. Usually takes around 3 hours give or take. (At 350 squash normally takes 1 1/2). ONe of my favorites is to do spaghetti squash, yumm!

One could do a high temp chicken smoke and then they'd be done about the same time!  Hmmm, I see a few acorn or butternuts and a spatched chicken in the Mini-WSM coming up soon!


----------



## flash

Thanks for the info and yes I needed more time. Had to finish them in the Micro wave. I was only smoking in the 225 to 250 region. Still quite tasty but will shoot for longer next time. We actually have a spaghetti and white acorn squash available. These were sitting under a London Broil.













Butternut0021_zpscc038ca7.jpg



__ flash
__ Jan 14, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva

Those look really amazing though!!!!! Microwave addition or not, they look delicious!!! I too smoke squash - spaghetti squash and such. What a beautiful post!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## james frasure

I like the higher temp because you loose the taste of the squash to the taste of the smoke.  Try kicking it with something different: Chipotle Chili Pepper, cilantro, roasted or not ground ginger, thyme leaves, and marjoram leaves a pat or two of butter salted.


----------



## venture

Butternut is my favorite squash.

Never thought to smoke them.

Yours are beautiful!

Put a half stick of butter in each and pass the plate!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dish

I'll will be smoking this very soon.  This is my first year smoking with my SFB.  So far I've smoked spare ribs, ABT's, beer can chicken and last night a ham.  Loving it!


----------



## fpmich

I made my 1st smoked squash with Acorns.  I was smoking some rib and half way though, thought, "Hey, I got some squash to use up!"

So I cut, cleaned, seasoned it, and tossed it in.  Due to low temps of 225* - 250 and only 2 hours, or so,  left in the cook, I too had to nuke it to finish cooking.

I'd do it again in a second!  Wonderful!


----------



## the1pearson

LOVE it off the smoker or grill!! I make mine sweet because my kids wont eat it otherwise...lol  Halve it, remove the seeds. Combine equal parts honey & brown sugar, a pinch of cinnamon & salt and 2Tbsp EVOO. Smoke/grill until its soft all the way through then ENJOY! Truly one of my favorites.


----------



## noboundaries

Hmmmm.  I have a failed homemade BBQ sauce in the fridge from this past weekend.  It came out tasting like a sweet and smoky marinara.  I think it will be perfect for a smoked spaghetti squash.  Add that to the menu for this weekend!


----------

